# sand fleas



## gulfcoastsurf1 (May 2, 2009)

was wondering if anyone has been able to get sand fleas in the Navarre area or ft Pickens area would like to get some while these pompano are still around for winter


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

A friend was able to rake up 2 at oriole beach..........good luck!


----------



## jigmaster (Oct 27, 2007)

Yes they are out there!!!

Picked up 4 before the cold front on pieces of Blue Crab.


----------

